# Cowboy boots with a suit, yes or no?



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I love cowboy boots especially the Python ones, could they be worn with a suit or with dress slacks to work?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Python, no... Many othere boots are OK however, especially in South Texas (or Indiana).

Check out the similar threads below. This ain't our first rodeo. 
:icon_smile:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Will those look good with khakis and black suit pants?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

IMHO, yes! As long as you avoid wearing the really extreme "western" boot designs, you will be OK.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Sure! I used to wear a natural color pair of Frye's with a tan suit. The trick is to make them coordinate instead of trying to make some sort of clownish statement. For some strange reason the ladies seem to like the look also.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think boots go with a suit, unless you're in Texas. However, I live in South Carolina, so regional sensibilities affect me. Although I know a wonderful trial attorney (whom juries love) who wears boots frequently; he's short, so he takes advantage of the added heel.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely not.

Cowboy boots should not be worn with a suit, unless you specifically
intend to tell the world that you are a *******.

There is one exception--if you are trying a case in a jurisdiction where the jury is comprised of ******* cowboys and trailer trash.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Pirendeus said:


> I don't think boots go with a suit, unless you're in Texas.


Why only Texas? What about my home state of Arizona? New Mexico and California? How about Montana, Wyoming, or Oklahoma? And several other states?

The more formal cowboy boots, the kind that an actual real cowboy wouldn't wear to work, would go fine with some suits, especially in cowboy states. They could also work in other states if you're known to be from, or sound like you're from, a cowboy state, in which case it's part of your cultural heritage. But if you sound like you're from Brooklyn and you wear cowboy boots to work in your office in Manhattan, no, I don't think that's going to work.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

I feel like I commented on a thread similar to this.

Ahh! Here it is:https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104025-Cowboy-boots.&highlight=Cowboy+boots


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

At Law said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Cowboy boots should not be worn with a suit, unless you specifically
> intend to tell the world that you are a *******.
> ...


That statement is absolutely misguided, misleading, and short sighted. A certain California governor wears alligator boots with suits, not to mention that almost the whole cast of Reservoir Dogs & Charlie Wilson's War were wearing cowboy boots with suits. I doubt ******** wear business suits in the first place :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

Cowboy boots with a suit conjures up images of George W. Bush at his ranch in Crawford, so I would say HELL NO.


----------



## Dunvegan (Jun 23, 2010)

IF you're going to wear cowby boots with a suit (I do sometimes, and I'm in New York City.... never seem to get laughed at, either!).. they should be a more "conservative" boot, and the pants should be without cuffs, since the boots tend to "dress down" the suit to begin with. I see no difference between a cowboy boot and an Italian boot when it's under your pants.
But Python? Not unless you run a wrestling association or play in a major rock band....


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Dunvegan said:


> But Python? Not unless you run a wrestling association or play in a major rock band....


How about run an outfit ? but you're right, as I've mentioned in my previous post many society leaders and politicians wear conservative cowboy boots with suits. After all, it's the most iconic American shoe.


----------



## joshmitra (Jun 6, 2009)

There are no cowboys anymore, so when you dress like one, you're wearing a costume. I understand buying a pair of boots for novelty purposes, but for day to day wear, no way man.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

OP, you seem very passionate in your defense of wearing cowboy boots with a suit. I have no problem with that at all, but if you feel so strongly _why ask for others' opinions_?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

joshmitra said:


> There are no cowboys anymore...


False.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

That would depend entirely on where you work, but, in re: the python boots, in a conventional office, I would say no. The second example of boot that you showed, I would say maybe - again, depending on the nature of the office in which you work, or how much this particular fashion flourish would be received by management or clientele.



camorristi said:


> I love cowboy boots especially the Python ones, could they be worn with a suit or with dress slacks to work?


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> Why only Texas? What about my home state of Arizona? New Mexico and California? How about Montana, Wyoming, or Oklahoma? And several other states?


Honestly, I don't know enough about those states. I only have my misguided stereotypes of TX from my brief visits there. I think that Texans are messed up and assume that people from other states have more sense ;-)


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Wimps!
If I ever attend an AAAC event, I think I will be sporting cowboy boots with my black suit. Most of you should just jump over to the trad forum and never think of style or individuality. There are many great outfits/looks that work fine that do not require a Brooks Brothers label. However one must work to make make it work, if you get my drift. Multicolored eagle boots with a sack suit might not work for you but a more subdued single color with your gray Canali might just make you stand out at the party (in the best possible way).


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

My sister happened to be around me when I read this thread earlier, so I asked her what she thought of cowboy boots with a suit, just out of curiosity.

She said that if it was a car salesman, she would be inclined to trust that person less, that he would come across as one of those "Come on down to Cowboy Earl's Car Lot..." type of guys. But she also said that if it was a lawyer, she would see it as a touch of individuality or distinctiveness that says he's confident enough in his abilities that he doesn't need to conform to the uniform-like standard of dress, and therefore could be trusted more.

Speaking as one who has also worked at a circuit court (as has my sister and mother), I generally agree that the "lawyers with character" were generally _excellent_ lawyers. This is not to say that _only_ the lawyers with character were excellent, of course.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

joshmitra said:


> There are no cowboys anymore, so when you dress like one, you're wearing a costume. I understand buying a pair of boots for novelty purposes, but for day to day wear, no way man.


This is 100 percent true.

I live in Nebraska and have a great deal of experience seeing these
Western Nebraska ass clowns come driving into the "big cities" of Lincoln
and Omaha, driving a red-neck Dodge/Chevy/Ford Pick-up, wearing a cowboy hat and cowboy shirt, cowboy boots, and Wranglers four sizes too small.

They always have a red-neck girlfriend/wife who looks just like them (big hair
from the summer of 1987, jeans three sizes too small, lots of make up)
and they have glazed look in their eyes as if the city people are done out
to get 'em.

They literally look like comic book characters wearing a costume.

A true cowboy is a person who is generally a farm/ranch hand. They
herd cattle and horses, feed them, pick up after them, brand them,
etc. 
There is absolutely nothing glamorous about being a cowboy.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

camorristi said:


> I doubt ******** wear business suits in the first place :icon_smile_big:.


Yes they do. They have to attend funerals, weddings, and rodeo championship
award ceremonies from time to time.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Grayson said:


> OP, you seem very passionate in your defense of wearing cowboy boots with a suit. I have no problem with that at all, but if you feel so strongly _why ask for others' opinions_?


Maybe I'd like to know what other people think too?!



At Law said:


> This is 100 percent true.
> 
> I live in Nebraska and have a great deal of experience seeing these
> Western Nebraska ass clowns come driving into the "big cities" of Lincoln
> ...


Dear sir, Now that you've explained yourself, I can certainly understand but not support your point of view. I have lived in MA, NJ, PA, DE, NH, TX, FL, IL, and IN. The types of individuals you seem to have interacted with are the not the best examples of sporting cowboy boots with a suit. I suggest you consider better examples of higher social class.


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

At Law said:


> This is 100 percent true.
> 
> I have a great deal of experience seeing these ass clowns come into the "big cities" driving a red-neck Dodge/Chevy/Ford Pick-up, wearing a cowboy hat and cowboy shirt, cowboy boots, and Wranglers four sizes too small.
> 
> ...


Oh, so you've lived in the South, too? ;-)


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My views of cowboy boots with suits:

With a Western cut suit, they are positively essential.

With any other sort of suit, no--they are a sartorial anomaly.

A man in a Western cut suit and boots can look pretty sharp if he can pull the look off--most of us cannot.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

joshmitra said:


> There are no cowboys anymore, so when you dress like one, you're wearing a costume. I understand buying a pair of boots for novelty purposes, but for day to day wear, no way man.





At Law said:


> This is 100 percent true.


Again, no, this is not 100% true. It's 50% true. The half that's true is that part that "when you dress [like a cowboy], you're wearing a costume." The part that is _not_ true is the part that I quoted earlier: "There are no cowboys anymore." As I said before, this is false.



> *Modern Working Cowboys*
> 
> On the ranch, the cowboy is responsible for feeding the livestock, branding and earmarking cattle (horses also are branded on many ranches), plus tending to animal injuries and other needs. The working cowboy usually is in charge of a small group or "string" of horses and is required to routinely patrol the rangeland in all weather conditions checking for damaged fences, evidence of predation, water problems, and any other issue of concern.
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowboy#Modern_working_cowboys

There aren't many, true, and personally, I wouldn't consider the rodeo, circus, etc. cowboys to be "real" cowboys. However, real cowboys do still exist and they do still work for a living.

As for the "glamorous" comment, I partially disagree with that. I would agree that there is nothing glamorous about the work that they do, but that's not what you said. There are certain aspects of being a cowboy that some find appealing, though, such as working outside, working without direct supervision, fending for yourself, working with animals, riding horses, etc. These are the aspects that people think of when they think being a cowboy is "glamorous"; they're not thinking of it as the actual hard work that it is.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

At Law said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Cowboy boots should not be worn with a suit, unless you specifically
> intend to tell the world that you are a *******.
> ...


You need to get over yourself.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> There aren't many, true, and personally, I wouldn't consider the rodeo, circus, etc. cowboys to be "real" cowboys.


The overwhelming majority of rodeo participants are in fact "real" cowboys. The men that generally aren't ranch hands usually participate in calf or team roping-a friend of mine is a office manager and an avid roper. Women's events have no real-world application, nor do gimmick events like team penning or wild cow milking.

OP, wear the boots-just avoid python. Even for us..um.. ********, that's a little gauche. There was a pretty competitive bull rider from Bronx, NY named Bobby Delvecchio, so it's not just a South/West deal to wear boots.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> You need to get over yourself.


"...it is a narrow mind which cannot look at a subject from various points of view." (George Elliot)



Mad Hatter said:


> The overwhelming majority of rodeo participants are in fact "real" cowboys. The men that generally aren't ranch hands usually participate in calf or team roping-a friend of mine is a office manager and an avid roper. Women's events have no real-world application, nor do gimmick events like team penning or wild cow milking.
> 
> OP, wear the boots-just avoid python. Even for us..um.. ********, that's a little gauche. There was a pretty competitive bull rider from Bronx, NY named Bobby Delvecchio, so it's not just a South/West deal to wear boots.


Thank you for your input, I was also considering full-quill Ostrich.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> The overwhelming majority of rodeo participants are in fact "real" cowboys. The men that generally aren't ranch hands usually participate in calf or team roping-a friend of mine is a office manager and an avid roper. Women's events have no real-world application, nor do gimmick events like team penning or wild cow milking.


I'm not absolutely certain I understand what you're saying. If you're saying that your friend is an office manager in his main job but also participates in rodeo activities, and you're telling me that his participation in rodeo activities qualifies him to be a cowboy, then no, sorry, I'm absolutely going to have to disagree with that.

But if you're saying that many people who participate in rodeos, circuses, etc., are just doing that as a secondary job or whatever, but they really do work as real cowboys outside of these entertainment venues, then yes, no disagreement here.

Perhaps what I should have said was this: "Personally, I would not consider someone who does not work as a cowboy but does participate in rodeos, circuses, etc. to be cowboys. If you don't work as a cowboy on a ranch or farm, then you're not a real cowboy."


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I'm not absolutely certain I understand what you're saying. If you're saying that your friend is an office manager in his main job but also participates in rodeo activities, and you're telling me that his participation in rodeo activities qualifies him to be a cowboy, then no, sorry, I'm absolutely going to have to disagree with that.
> 
> But if you're saying that many people who participate in rodeos, circuses, etc., are just doing that as a secondary job or whatever, but they really do work as real cowboys outside of these entertainment venues, then yes, no disagreement here.
> 
> Perhaps what I should have said was this: "Personally, I would not consider someone who does not work as a cowboy but does participate in rodeos, circuses, etc. to be cowboys. If you don't work as a cowboy on a ranch or farm, then you're not a real cowboy."


Who said cowboy boots are for cowboys only? they're called western boots, and they're worn by anyone associated with west, or simply likes the style.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Who said cowboy boots are for cowboys only? they're called western boots, and they're worn by anyone associated with west, or simply likes the style.


Who said cowboy boots are for cowboys only? I have no idea. I don't recall anyone saying that in this thread. I know I've never said it in my entire life, and I agree with you: I've never been a "real" cowboy and I never will, and I wear cowboy boots. I also agree with your implication that "western" would be a better adjective for them, but since I grew up calling them "cowboy boots", and since that's what even the people that make them call them, that's what I'll always call them.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Who said cowboy boots are for cowboys only? I have no idea. I don't recall anyone saying that in this thread. I know I've never said it in my entire life


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Like I said earlier, Python boots with a suit--no way. Dress boots with a suit--way! Just skip cuffs on the pants.

There is a big difference.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Speaking of Cowboys check this out 

And from a rural man who wears RM Williams with suits I say go for it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> I'm not absolutely certain I understand what you're saying. If you're saying that your friend is an office manager in his main job but also participates in rodeo activities, and you're telling me that his participation in rodeo activities qualifies him to be a cowboy, then no, sorry, I'm absolutely going to have to disagree with that.


Two sentences, two different notions. First was to refute the idea that most rodeo participants aren't cowboys IRL. The second was to to state those that approach rodeoing as a pastime tend to participate certain events, and can come from even the world of business.

FWIW, my friend was blessed with being born to ranching and inheriting a large ranch, and is an active participant in all aspects, still. Cowboy by profession, No. Cowboy by dint of knowledge, skills and hands-on work, Yes. Him moreso than me; I had my fill of that growing up.

camorristi, the ostrich will do just fine. :aportnoy:


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

"Speaking as one who has also worked at a circuit court (as has my sister and mother), I generally agree that the "lawyers with character" were generally excellent lawyers. This is not to say that only the lawyers with character were excellent, of course. "

I think I should do my lawyer shopping in Maryland. I seldom find one that can even understand the cover sheets.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Plenty in Wyoming*

I am around the state government offices in Cheyenne fairly often, and it is not at all unusual to see cowboy boots paired tastefully with quality suits. The combination is often worn by business and professional men in the area. Lower heels, sometimes termed "walking heels" are easier on pavement but less useful in the saddle. I wear the combination myself when doing business in the area.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Western boots with a suit is a popular look here in Nashville; with a specific segment of the suit-wearing population, anyway. It's a very good look if you choose the right boots, *and can pull it off*. People who can pull it off are from here - they grew up here, and have the Tennessee accent and mannerisms. Western boots fit the look if it's genuine. If you ain't from around here, it's a costume. No one likes a conscious imitator.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

Off the top of my head the person I think that pulls off nice suits with Boots would be Lyle Lovett. He is almost always seen performing in a Suit & the only time I have ever seen him not wear Cowboy Boots he was in a full Motocross gear heading to Ensenada.

Jeans I wear with Boots require extra length so I would find it a financial & logistical hardship to have boot specific suits.
I am in the Dairy business if that's Cowboy enough for you or "Ya'll".


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

If you're an oil magnate and go by the name of JR Ewing, or fit into that category. I would say a definite yes.. otherwise probably not.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you are a rancher, horseman, cowboy (yes, they still exist), in the states of Texas, New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming: Yes.

Everybody else everywhere else: No.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

At Law said:


> Yes they do. They have to attend funerals, weddings, and rodeo championship
> award ceremonies from time to time.


Having grown up in rural Indiana... no they don't wear suits to any of those events either 

At weddings and funerals you could always pick out certain branches of the extended family.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

To the original poster:

If you have to ask, then probably not. It takes a certain level of confidence in your boot wearing, a certain background, and a certain level of chutzpah to pull something like that off. A man who has all those wouldn't even have to think about it and would done so with such confidence that those wearing AE would wonder if they were properly dressed. You have asked which means you had at least a whiff of doubt, so I would suggest against it.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Blueboy1938 said:


> If you are a rancher, horseman, cowboy (yes, they still exist), in the states of Texas, New Mexico, Colorado, and Wyoming: Yes.
> 
> Everybody else everywhere else: No.


Again, I have to ask: Why only those states? You can't limit this kind of thing to specific states. Canada had cowboys, too, by the way, and so did Mexico. You left out my home state of Arizona, as well as several other states in which cowboys worked.

And I will continue to maintain that you don't have to be a real cowboy to dress in western apparel, although in my opinion, it's better if you're at least from a place associated with cowboys, even if you choose to wear your boots in Manhattan or Boston.


----------



## diplomatusa (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes yes yes.

It's all about how you wear them and your confidence in them, as a previous poster noted. I have taken my black Tony Lamas to court in San Francisco when I used to practice law. Every time I did, at least one clerk or attorney complimented me on them. If you genuinely like the look, I say do it.


----------



## diplomatusa (Apr 10, 2009)

Ah, but I also agree with others -- skip the pythons with a suit -- leather is best, and go easy on the patterns. You wouldn't wear a snakeskin wingtip with a suit, right?


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

If one cannot ride a horse, one should certainly not wear cowboy boots. I hate horses more than I do cowboy boots.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I will only wear cowboy boots with my suits when attending a "Spurs Optional" function.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

*Why not?*

They worked for President Bush.
https://www.huffingtonpost.com/amanda-christine-miller/instyles-hal-rubenstein-t_b_115213.html


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

No dice on Python w anything!

Bush by the way wore very nice suits!! Never saw him with boots on while wearing them however.
He certainly was never attired that way on visits to his Ranch in Crawford (may be a wedding exception here).

His Tailor "Gus" Gassane has done some work for me & is very proud of his association with 43. Bush, like Reagan enjoyed work at his ranch & it was no more of a publicity show than his rigourous running regimen.

I would add that if you have very nice custom made boots like he most certainly does this might be a simple matter of comfort.
I will promise you that if you ran into Nolan Ryan in a suit with boots he would appear very natural & comfortable about it & you would not make fun of him!!

Gov. Rick Perry wears boots constantly but he is a tad on the shortside.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Like anything else, it's a matter of personal preference.

The difference between "Formal Cowboy Boots" and "Formal Boots" is that somebody put the word Cowboy in front of them. Although I live in VA now, I'm from Texas.

I wear "boots" with suits all the time. Do I wear the higher calved (cowboy) variants? Not especially. They throw off the lines of the suits I own (I'm a smaller guy). But boots generally have a sleek toe-line, a solid heal, leather soles, which lend very well to suits.

That said, find the right pair, that looks good with the suit, and all hell to the nay-sayers. There are much worse choices.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Like anything else, it's a matter of personal preference.
> 
> The difference between "Formal Cowboy Boots" and "Formal Boots" is that somebody put the word Cowboy in front of them. Although I live in VA now, I'm from Texas.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input sir. Would something like this from Nocona be acceptable to wear with a black pinstripe suit?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Not my cup of tea. I think the texture might throw off the look, but heck, they might also great on you. I'm more partial to smooth finishes though, so don't let my ambivalence for this specific boot dissuade you. 

I actually own a pair very similar to the second pair you linked, and they go well with a darker green suit I own, and look very nice with own of my grays as well.

The nice benefit of the boots is that they will give you the perception of added height (from the heels), and with the straight semi-pointed toe-line coming off a no cuff crease, they will give the impression of a longer leg as well, which will further intensify the illusion.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

JJR512 said:


> I wouldn't consider the rodeo, circus, etc. cowboys to be "real" cowboys. However, real cowboys do still exist and they do still work for a living.


The one person that I knew who spent time on the rodeo circuit was a "real" working cowboy before getting into rodeo. Are you saying that because he no longer works on a ranch he isn't still a "real" cowboy? I wonder how many rodeo guys previously worked at everyman type jobs and then one day just up and said, "Hey it's time for a career change. I think I'm gonna go ride a bull or a bronco for a living."

Cruiser


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

camorristi said:


> Would something like this from Nocona be acceptable to wear with a black pinstripe suit?


I've been wearing my black ostrich (and my black lizard) Tony Lama el Reys with dark suits for 20+ years. It's important that the pant legs be long enough for the higher heel on boots, so that the cuff or hem sits on the instep and the back comes down to the top of the heel. Pants tailored for flat shoes will leave too much of the boot showing, which is probably part of what so many don't like about the look of boots with suits. You have to have the pants tailored for boots and not wear them with flat shoes. If you don't like a break, pants cut for shoes will end too high and look terrible. If you like a break, pants cut for shoes will not have one with boots.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

bluesman said:


> I've been wearing my black ostrich (and my black lizard) Tony Lama el Reys with dark suits for 20+ years. It's important that the pant legs be long enough for the higher heel on boots, so that the cuff or hem sits on the instep and the back comes down to the top of the heel. Pants tailored for flat shoes will leave too much of the boot showing, which is probably part of what so many don't like about the look of boots with suits. You have to have the pants tailored for boots and not wear them with flat shoes. If you don't like a break, pants cut for shoes will end too high and look terrible. If you like a break, pants cut for shoes will not have one with boots.


Good point that I never thought about, all my pants are about this length but with no cuffs. I've heard that Nocona's stitching is better than Tony Lama's, but I haven't had either. 











Cruiser said:


> The one person that I knew who spent time on the rodeo circuit was a "real" working cowboy before getting into rodeo. Are you saying that because he no longer works on a ranch he isn't still a "real" cowboy? I wonder how many rodeo guys previously worked at everyman type jobs and then one day just up and said, "Hey it's time for a career change. I think I'm gonna go ride a bull or a bronco for a living."
> 
> Cruiser


Once I was wearing western/cowboy boots, and an old lady complemented them and asked if I was a cowboy. I mean really :confused2:, a cowboy in Indiana?! Good thing I didn't have my six shooter strapped on :icon_smile_big:. Why is there a general perception that only cowboys wear western boots?! During the old days, there were doctors, businessmen and many other people not concerned with cattle who wore western boots. I like them because they're the most distinctive American shoes.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

Ummm, thought I had made that point on length earlier but no problem. Was in a very popular Western bar back in the day in Dallas when some "duded" up jack ass opined in the mens room that I was not dressed "country" enough for his taste. I just looked at him in mid-piss & said "I was bicep deep in a Guernsey earlier today, what you got"??

Big Hat, no Cattle!!


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

Ok - As someone who lives in Dallas, Texas, I have seen boots worn with everything from suits to jeans. I do think it is a matter of personal taste and style but you would certainly be at home here wearing boots with suits. I have a pair of solid black boots that I have worn with a suit


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

damon54 said:


> Off the top of my head the person I think that pulls off nice suits with Boots would be Lyle Lovett. He is almost always seen performing in a Suit & the only time I have ever seen him not wear Cowboy Boots he was in a full Motocross gear heading to Ensenada.
> 
> Jeans I wear with Boots require extra length so I would find it a financial & logistical hardship to have boot specific suits.
> I am in the Dairy business if that's Cowboy enough for you or "Ya'll".


You sure did mention the length point, but I didn't get it at first :icon_headagainstwal.



damon54 said:


> Ummm, thought I had made that point on length earlier but no problem. Was in a very popular Western bar back in the day in Dallas when some "duded" up jack ass opined in the mens room that I was not dressed "country" enough for his taste. I just looked at him in mid-piss & said "I was bicep deep in a Guernsey earlier today, what you got"??
> 
> Big Hat, no Cattle!!


The last thing I'd wanna hear in the men's room is some dude criticizing my outfit, I hope I never run into a situation like that.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

camorristi said:


> You sure did mention the length point, but I didn't get it at first :icon_headagainstwal.
> 
> The last thing I'd wanna hear in the men's room is some dude criticizing my outfit, I hope I never run into a situation like that.


Really; I'd never choose that venue (or any other probably) to criticize a stranger's clothing. If the guy using the can is too startled by your comment, God only knows where things could end up flowing!


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

John Wayne once told Michael Caine never to wear Suede shoes, because of an incident in a bathroom.

Apparently J.W. was there taking care of business when some guy (also taking care of business), realizes who he was and turns to him and says "Oh my God, you're John Wayne!"


----------



## crobson06 (Nov 2, 2008)

Many of my suits are tailored for boots. I wear either black or black cherry. And as I travel all over the US and I have received many compliments. My opinion is that they can make you look sharpe, but it would be easy to go over the top.

Charlie


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Thank you for your input sir. Would something like this from Nocona be acceptable to wear with a black pinstripe suit?


I like these, as well as the second pair you posted earlier. In the winter I often wear cowboy-type boots with flannel wool pants and a sport coat. I find them too hot in the summer (the boots, and of course wool flannel  ), but if you like them, I say go for it!

Oh, and I'll also agree that pants worn with boots may have to be hemmed slightly longer. I get a full break on my pants, so they either have a partial break, or almost no break with boots and look fine. If you get your pants hemmed with no break on shoes, they may be too short for boots.

Andy B.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> The one person that I knew who spent time on the rodeo circuit was a "real" working cowboy before getting into rodeo. Are you saying that because he no longer works on a ranch he isn't still a "real" cowboy? I wonder how many rodeo guys previously worked at everyman type jobs and then one day just up and said, "Hey it's time for a career change. I think I'm gonna go ride a bull or a bronco for a living."
> 
> Cruiser


I believe I already answered this. You should be able to suss out my opinion on the matter if you carefully re-read post #30.

In case it's still not clear, I will add that I do believe "once a cowboy, always a cowboy".

As for your other comments, I do not have any research statistics to back up my belief, but I do not believe that most, or even many, rodeo stars _used_ to be cowboys. I'm sure there were some, but I believe the majority probably got into the entertainment industry at a young age and worked up the ladder in that industry. But, as I said, I could be wrong; that's just what I would guess to be the case.


----------



## Trouble9129 (Jun 22, 2010)

The type of folk that can get away with wearing cowboy boots with their suit would not be asking if was ok on this forum. They would just do it. So find some nice and pointy balmorals and save yourself the embarrassment.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Trouble9129 said:


> The type of folk that can get away with wearing cowboy boots with their suit would not be asking if was ok on this forum. They would just do it. So find some nice and pointy balmorals and save yourself the embarrassment.


FYI I have been wearing cowboy boots and other dress boots with my suits since I started to wear suits, I don't wear suits very often though. I'm afraid I'll have to point those pointy bals in your direction and rear-end you :devil:. I am not asking for anyone's approval, just people's sartorial opinions on the topic. I suggest you start thinking outside the box but within reality my friend, and the sooner you get over yourself the better :icon_smile_big:. This is not about getting away with a pink t-shirt and white pants, it's about preserving the American culture by donning the most distinctive shoes in American history in the right manner. No one is born programmed with all the sartorial knowledge in the world, such knowledge is acquired on forums like this one, but you are forgiven for you do not know, yet.

"Think twice before you speak, because your words and influence will plant the seed of either success or failure in the mind of another." (Napoleon Hill)
*
*


----------



## Bookman (May 19, 2010)

I don't agree with the sentiment that "if you need to ask, then you aren't the right person to wear them." You often need to see how comfortable you are, in your environment, wearing them before you can come to a final conclusion. As others have said, the real issue is that your pants have to be specifically tailored to allow for the higher heel of the western boot. If you are planning on only wearing boots with a particular suit, then that is an easy solution; but, I doubt that is the case. Personally, i only wear boots with boot cut jeans; but, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a conservatively-styled boot and a properly-measured suit.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Bookman said:


> I don't agree with the sentiment that "if you need to ask, then you aren't the right person to wear them." You often need to see how comfortable you are, in your environment, wearing them before you can come to a final conclusion. As others have said, the real issue is that your pants have to be specifically tailored to allow for the higher heel of the western boot. If you are planning on only wearing boots with a particular suit, then that is an easy solution; but, I doubt that is the case. Personally, i only wear boots with boot cut jeans; but, there is absolutely nothing wrong with a conservatively-styled boot and a properly-measured suit.


I don't wear suits very often, so I'll have one or two suits altered especially for western boots.


----------



## Charles74 (May 2, 2010)

Just another 2 cents. The CIO of our company wears nothing but cowboy boots. I do not think I have seen him wear anything else. He is originally from North Dakota if that has anything to do with it


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I've heard that Nocona's stitching is better than Tony Lama's, but I haven't had either.


The standard Noconas have been very similar in construction and quality to standard Tony Lamas over the years - I have a few pairs from both, the oldest of each having been worn for well over 20 years and still going strong. I haven't looked at their current offerings, though.

The el Rey line was TL's special creation. The originals were one-offs made by Tony Sr in 1951 and cost something like $3k. There was a line of production el Reys (series 2, made from about 1970 - my TL black ostrich and black lizard are from that line) that were the equal of anything Lucchese made in design, quality and price. Even today, after a lot of wear, they both look and feel wonderful.

Conservative toes and heels help make boots appropriate. Notice the lack of pointed toes and exaggerated heels on the floor of my closet (pic previously posted in a similar thread)...


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

while i personally won't do it. Yes, definitely you can wear them with a suit and don't let it be limited to the south either with the caveat that if you are only wearing them to be "fashionable" and not as a personal statement, then no.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

bluesman said:


> The standard Noconas have been very similar in construction and quality to standard Tony Lamas over the years - I have a few pairs from both, the oldest of each having been worn for well over 20 years and still going strong. I haven't looked at their current offerings, though.
> 
> The el Rey line was TL's special creation. The originals were one-offs made by Tony Sr in 1951 and cost something like $3k. There was a line of production el Reys (series 2, made from about 1970 - my TL black ostrich and black lizard are from that line) that were the equal of anything Lucchese made in design, quality and price. Even today, after a lot of wear, they both look and feel wonderful.
> 
> Conservative toes and heels help make boots appropriate. Notice the lack of pointed toes and exaggerated heels on the floor of my closet (pic previously posted in a similar thread)...


3k for Tony Lamas?! that's Lucchese territory. Would you consider the ostrich boot I posted a picture of conservative?


----------



## crobson06 (Nov 2, 2008)

That is why I left the farm....I thought there had to be a better way to make a living. It is tough and dangerous work! I am thankful for the 3 years in the US Army. I saw a different way to live.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

crobson06 said:


> That is why I left the farm....I thought there had to be a better way to make a living. It is tough and dangerous work! I am thankful for the 3 years in the US Army. I saw a different way to live.


And I am thankful for your service :aportnoy: and thread input.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

JJR512 said:


> As for your other comments, I do not have any research statistics to back up my belief, but I do not believe that most, or even many, rodeo stars _used_ to be cowboys. I'm sure there were some, but I believe the majority probably got into the entertainment industry at a young age and worked up the ladder in that industry. But, as I said, I could be wrong; that's just what I would guess to be the case.


That reads like somebody going on the Borscht Belt comedy circuit and not the rodeo circuit. "Cowboy" is a title for someone that's working for a rancher. Nobody owning their own ranch (or their kids) particularly identifies themselves that way. Even when they're doing the same work you think is reserved for somebody with that appelation. And it's those people making a living off their own land that make the preponderance of rodeo contestants.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

camorristi said:


> 3k for Tony Lamas?! that's Lucchese territory. Would you consider the ostrich boot I posted a picture of conservative?


Don't confuse cash flow with value. Luccheses are fine boots and I love mine. But they're simply not in the same league with readily available custom boots from many American makers today. ML Leddy, JB Hill and others are to Lucchese what bespoke tailoring is to Brooks Brothers MTM. Tony Lama has made some outstanding boots over the years, and the el Reys are among them. The 4- and 5-figure ERs are entirely hand made to custom specs, and the few I've seen were spectacular. My production el Reys are at least as fine as my production Luccheses. Buy the boot, not the name. The boots I've had made by Little Dave Viers and by Bo Riddle are better made than any Luccheses I've ever had - and they cost no more.

No, I don't consider full pin ostrich conservative. But worn under a dark suit with conservative accessories and pantlegs of proper length, they're no different from ostrich shoes (which I'd also wear with a dark suit if I had a pair of them - I don't need more than one pair of black ostrich footwear).


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

IMO it's all about provenance, and wearing western boots and/or hats can be a slippery slope. 

Case in point - I had a sales rep in Dallas (who came from a 6-generation ranching business) and it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume. When given the opportunity he would ALWAYS take these guys down a couple pegs... and usually in front of other people. Just sayin'...


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Grayson said:


> Case in point - I had a sales rep in Dallas (who came from a 6-generation ranching business) and it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume.


I think they call that "all hat and no cattle," don't they? I'm not sure it's much better to be all *boots* and no cattle.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Grayson said:


> it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume. When given the opportunity he would ALWAYS take these guys down a couple pegs


Wow. How'd he feel about horseless polo shirt wearers? Maybe I should disparage gentiles who tell Jewish jokes.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

bluesman said:


> Conservative toes and heels help make boots appropriate. Notice the lack of pointed toes and exaggerated heels on the floor of my closet (pic previously posted in a similar thread)...


I think this is key. Round toes and simple construction could easily work. I have a pair of very simple engineer type boots that I wear when riding my motorcycle and I would wear that with a sport coat and trousers (although maybe not a suit).


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Grayson said:


> IMO it's all about provenance, and wearing western boots and/or hats can be a slippery slope.
> 
> Case in point - I had a sales rep in Dallas (who came from a 6-generation ranching business) and it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume. When given the opportunity he would ALWAYS take these guys down a couple pegs... and usually in front of other people. Just sayin'...


Jeez...I hope he didn't treat his/your customers that way? If so, it could not have added much to your sales totals!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Grayson said:


> IMO it's all about provenance, and wearing western boots and/or hats can be a slippery slope.
> 
> Case in point - I had a sales rep in Dallas (who came from a 6-generation ranching business) and it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume. When given the opportunity he would ALWAYS take these guys down a couple pegs... and usually in front of other people. Just sayin'...


I really wish to bump into this rep-guy, I know exactly how to deal with his type ic12337:. Such behavior is due to personal insecurity about his culture being taken away from him, his confidence reminds me of teenage girls.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Camorristi, what's illegitimate about wanting to keep clothing that makes a communicative statement about membership in a certain community limited to that role? How do you feel about civilians who have never served in the military wearing army uniforms? I'm not saying he's right, but maybe he views being a rancher the same way.

Now, the historical trend is that exclusive clothing goes one of two ways: either it becomes costume, or it gets adopted by the larger world and loses its exclusivity. So, IMO, he's fighting a losing battle either way. But I don't know that you can chalk it up to "personal insecurity."

BTW, I do *not* recommend hitting ranchers in the eye with dead fish.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> Camorristi, what's illegitimate about wanting to keep clothing that makes a communicative statement about membership in a certain community limited to that role? How do you feel about civilians who have never served in the military wearing army uniforms? I'm not saying he's right, but maybe he views being a rancher the same way.
> 
> Now, the historical trend is that exclusive clothing goes one of two ways: either it becomes costume, or it gets adopted by the larger world and loses its exclusivity. So, IMO, he's fighting a losing battle either way. But I don't know that you can chalk it up to "personal insecurity."
> 
> BTW, I do *not* recommend hitting ranchers in the eye with dead fish.


Thanks to your intervention, he's spared :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Ah, another day bringing peace, love, and understanding to the universe.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I would really like to put on a pair of cowboy boots and meet that salesman. I'd really like to see him just try to take me down a few pegs.

I say that because when I put on cowboy boots, I don't climb up a few pegs, so I don't see how I can be taken down them. I have no illusion that wearing cowboy boots turns me into a cowboy or changes anything about me. A non-cowboy wearing cowboy boots isn't necessarily being pretentious. Maybe the non-cowboy just likes the way they look and is exercising his American right (God-given, some would say) to dress the way he damn well pleases.

Maybe it's the salesman who needs to be taken down a few pegs. Being a sixth-generation rancher doesn't make him any more special than a sixth-generation doctor or a sixth-generation garbage collector, or a first-generation doctor or a first-generation garbage collector for that matter. By way of culture and heritage, does he have a right to wear cowboy boots? Sure. Does he have a right to be a jerk to someone else? Hell no.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> I would really like to put on a pair of cowboy boots and meet that salesman. I'd really like to see him just try to take me down a few pegs.
> 
> I say that because when I put on cowboy boots, I don't climb up a few pegs, so I don't see how I can be taken down them. I have no illusion that wearing cowboy boots turns me into a cowboy or changes anything about me. A non-cowboy wearing cowboy boots isn't necessarily being pretentious. Maybe the non-cowboy just likes the way they look and is exercising his American right (God-given, some would say) to dress the way he damn well pleases.
> 
> Maybe it's the salesman who needs to be taken down a few pegs. Being a sixth-generation rancher doesn't make him any more special than a sixth-generation doctor or a sixth-generation garbage collector, or a first-generation doctor or a first-generation garbage collector for that matter. By way of culture and heritage, does he have a right to wear cowboy boots? Sure. Does he have a right to be a jerk to someone else? Hell no.


So you don't think he has the low self esteem and personal insecurity of a teenage girl :icon_smile_big:?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> what's illegitimate about wanting to keep clothing that makes a communicative statement about membership in a certain community limited to that role? How do you feel about civilians who have never served in the military wearing army uniforms? I'm not saying he's right, but maybe he views being a rancher the same way.


The problem is that if everyone did that there would be a lot of clothing and styles of clothing that should only be worn by a small segment of the population.

For example, as a former Sailor should I be offended when people who have never been in the Navy wear pea coats, or watch caps? Or as a former Naval Aircrewman should I be offended when people who have never earned that distinction wear flight jackets? Or as the owner/rider of a motorcycle should I be offended when folks who don't ride wear leather motorcycle jackets? There are no doubt dozens of other examples of accepted items or styles commonly worn by the population that were once the domain of members of a select group. I see no reason to make an exception for cowboy boots.

I realize that you didn't say that you agreed or disagreed with the comment, and merely posed the question. This is just my take on it.

Cruiser


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

Grayson said:


> IMO it's all about provenance, and wearing western boots and/or hats can be a slippery slope.
> 
> Case in point - I had a sales rep in Dallas (who came from a 6-generation ranching business) and it made him bristle every time he found someone wearing western wear without what he defined as a pedigree for it. He felt they were trivializing the look, and usually looked like they were wearing a costume. When given the opportunity he would ALWAYS take these guys down a couple pegs... and usually in front of other people. Just sayin'...


I'd like to see what that pedigree looks like. Last I checked, boots (western/cowboy or otherwise) are a "tool" like any other. As a piece of attire, they can functional, fashionable, or comfortable. And all of that is strictly based on the wearers perspective.

"Trivializing the look" tells me the Dallas rep felt it was a costume, and not clothing, which is an even worse sin than judging someone else for their clothing choices.

I wear boots every day (not always western), and if someone had the audacity to "knock me down a peg" for it, he might find himself 4 below his normal standing. I don't look anything like the typical "cowboy" and seldom wear other "western" attire.

As others have stated, it sounds like he had his own insecurity issues.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> I'd like to see what that pedigree looks like. Last I checked, boots (western/cowboy or otherwise) are a "tool" like any other. As a piece of attire, they can functional, fashionable, or comfortable. And all of that is strictly based on the wearers perspective.


To expand on your point here just a bit, as I'm sure you're aware, most of the boots that people usually think of when they hear "cowboy boots" are designed much more for fashion than function. I can't imagine that most real working cowboys, of either the present or the past, would wear most of the boots shown in photos in this thread so far, not while working, anyway. And +1 to everything else you said, too.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> To expand on your point here just a bit, as I'm sure you're aware, most of the boots that people usually think of when they hear "cowboy boots" are designed much more for fashion than function. I can't imagine that most real working cowboys, of either the present or the past, would wear most of the boots shown in photos in this thread so far, not while working, anyway. And +1 to everything else you said, too.


There are just better options for "work" boots now days, in most cases. like you said, most of the displays boots are fashion, vice function.


----------



## PTB in San Diego (Jan 2, 2010)

*If you have to ask, then no*

Really, I don't mean this to be a snotty response, but a serious one. My instinct is, sure, you can pull this off IF it comes naturally to you. If you have to ask, then QED it doesn't come naturally to you, and you will both feel and look like a pretender.

I would not be able to pull it off.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*If the boot fits . . .*

Western boots can be worn by anyone who rides on a western saddle. I'd say that a goodly number of those folks have never "poked cattle." That style of boot is intended to be worn by a horseback rider, just as surely as an "English" style riding boot is intended to be worn by those who ride upon an "English" saddle. The latter did not stop "Sloan rangers" from wearing those boots to pot parties in the '80s, because I witnessed that myself - not that I inhaled, or anything like that, mind you:biggrin2:

"Cowboy" in its purest form means an employee, usually a bachelor, who earns a living herding cattle. Along with herding, there were a lot of ancillary things that might be done by that person not exactly under the herding heading, depending on the size of the spread - larger allowing for more specialized roles - smaller demanding more versatility. While there are probably some number of rodeo "performers" who found their way into that from other walks of life, I would guess that many started out working on cattle ranches, or at least farms, as either hired hands or family members. Some started out very young - 14 in one case - and spent their entire working careers as rodeo performers. Since cattle management now is more like farming than it was in the days of huge ranches or open ranges, the job of "cowboy" has changed accordingly. Is it OK for any of these individuals to wear "cowboy boots" with a suit? Of course. Is it OK for a futures trader in Cincinnati? That's debatable

The fact that laborers' jeans are almost universally worn, at least in the US, by a host of people who never performed any kind of manual labor is directly analogous. In a way, that's costume as well:icon_scratch:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

PTB in San Diego said:


> Really, I don't mean this to be a snotty response, but a serious one. My instinct is, sure, you can pull this off IF it comes naturally to you. If you have to ask, then QED it doesn't come naturally to you, and you will both feel and look like a pretender.
> 
> I would not be able to pull it off.


How can you say your response is not snotty while its dripping nothing but snottiness ?! Not only you're absolutely wrong, but also misguided ic12337:. You seem to be very confident in assuming other people won't look natural while wearing western/cowboy boots with a suit, while it is embarrassingly obvious that you would not be able to pull it off due to lack of confidence :icon_pale: and willpower as you have mentioned. If you wanted to, you certainly could. I would recommend you broaden your horizons, and carefully re-read this entire thread. If someone asked whether a navy sport coat would look good with white pants or not, would you consider him a pretender or unnatural?! I'd suggest you think twice before you compose such misguided and non-sense statements.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Western boots can be worn by anyone who rides on a western saddle.


This statement is just as relevant as "European cars can be driven by Europeans". Or "Black clothes can be worn by black people." Yes, black clothes can be worn by black people. They can also be worn by white people, red people, yellow people, and grey people. Yes, European cars can be driven by Europeans. They can also be driven by North Americans, South Americans, Asians, and Australians.

*DUH!!!*

And western boots can be worn by anyone who rides on a western saddle. They can also be worn by anyone who doesn't ride a western saddle. It's totally irrelevant and makes just as little sense to mention as anything else I just mentioned.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

My, my, aren't we pejoritive!

My point was aligned with the considerable debate about real versus pretend "cowboys" and cannot be understood taken out of the context that follows that a lot of people who ride, whether western or English, have never been cowboys literally. That was offered, if you just took time to read, to say that one doesn't have to be a "cowboy" to wear "cowboy boots" in general, but wearing them with a suit is a stretch if you're not in the cattle business yourself.

Personally, although I am certain to be accused of bias in this regard, I think your response is puerile and obtuse in the extreme and does nothing to clarify the issue posed by the OP - or anyone else, for that matter - but what do I know, according to you.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Blueboy1938 said:


> My, my, aren't we pejoritive!
> 
> My point was aligned with the considerable debate about real versus pretend "cowboys" and cannot be understood taken out of the context that follows that a lot of people who ride, whether western or English, have never been cowboys literally. That was offered, if you just took time to read, to say that one doesn't have to be a "cowboy" to wear "cowboy boots" in general, but wearing them with a suit is a stretch if you're not in the cattle business yourself.
> 
> Personally, although I am certain to be accused of bias in this regard, I think your response is puerile and obtuse in the extreme and does nothing to clarify the issue posed by the OP - or anyone else, for that matter - but what do I know, according to you.


It was the notion that it's a stretch for a non-cowboy, or someone who isn't in the "cattle business", to wear cowboy boots with a suit that I took to be your main point and it is this point that I was disagreeing with. Apparently I was being too subtle, or perhaps "puerile and obtuse" for you to get my drift. Perhaps I should endeavor to be more simple.

My response was not intended to to clarify the issue posted by the OP, it was intended to be a rebuttal to something you said in the current context of this conversation's evolution.

And I have no idea what you know, according to me or anyone else. Do I know you? Have we met? Have we spoken before? I have no idea, if we did it must not have made a big enough impression on me for me to bother remembering you, but apparently you remembered me since you seem to think I'd accuse you of being biased. Whatever.

Well... Cheers! :smile:


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

^^Gee, what a surprise, you've missed my point again. Actually, both of them, but who's counting?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait....I'm confused. Do I have to be a cowboy to wear cowboy boots? Because I have a pretty pair of red boots that I plan on wearing tomorrow.


----------



## damon54 (Dec 12, 2007)

Bluesman,
The state of bootmaking has gone horribly down hill since some of your impressive collection was made.
Now days to get boots of that quality one would have to go custom. Sadly all that is left are the names & most labels mentioned here
have been sold to a single conglomerate.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Blueboy1938 said:


> ^^Gee, what a surprise, you've missed my point again. Actually, both of them, but who's counting?


Apparently, you are. I feel so honored to be scrutinized so closely. Actually, I really just feel like I did a few moments ago: "Whatever."


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Wait....I'm confused. Do I have to be a cowboy to wear cowboy boots? Because I have a pretty pair of red boots that I plan on wearing tomorrow.


No, you don't have to be a cowboy to wear those boots.

You have to be a cowgirl. :biggrin:


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> No, you don't have to be a cowboy to wear those boots.
> 
> You have to be a cowgirl. :biggrin:


:wink2: indeed!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Another picture of W wearing cowboy boots.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Wait....I'm confused. Do I have to be a cowboy to wear cowboy boots? Because I have a pretty pair of red boots that I plan on wearing tomorrow.


Depends on what you where them with...

My wife is not a "cowgirl" by any stretch of the imagination, but I would never find fault with her for wearing nothing but boots...


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Depends on what you where them with...
> 
> My wife is not a "cowgirl" by any stretch of the imagination, but I would never find fault with her for wearing nothing but boots...


Giggity . I'm usually busy critiquing men's shoes, I never noticed a woman wearing cowboy boots because I look them in the eyes .


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

camorristi said:


> Giggity . I'm usually busy critiquing men's shoes, I never noticed a woman wearing cowboy boots because I look them in the eyes .


Women have eyes?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Apatheticviews said:


> Women have eyes?


Yes, two of them. They're usually round, and they usually have a small circle in the center surrounded by a larger circle.

Oh, wait, did you say "eyes"? Ummmm............................


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> Yes, two of them. They're usually round, and they usually have a small circle in the center surrounded by a larger circle.
> 
> Oh, wait, did you say "eyes"? Ummmm............................


As men, we cannot help but ponder the optical illusion that is cleavage.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Cruiser said:


> The problem is that if everyone did that there would be a lot of clothing and styles of clothing that should only be worn by a small segment of the population.
> 
> For example, as a former Sailor should I be offended when people who have never been in the Navy wear pea coats, or watch caps? Or as a former Naval Aircrewman should I be offended when people who have never earned that distinction wear flight jackets? Or as the owner/rider of a motorcycle should I be offended when folks who don't ride wear leather motorcycle jackets? There are no doubt dozens of other examples of accepted items or styles commonly worn by the population that were once the domain of members of a select group. I see no reason to make an exception for cowboy boots.
> 
> ...


All quite right. I'm just saying that it's understandable, when those sorts of items first cross over to the mainstream, that the original "owners" of the items find it troubling in some way. Eventually, as you note, that all goes by the boards.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> <SNIP> Or as the owner/rider of a motorcycle should I be offended when folks who don't ride wear leather motorcycle jackets?
> <SNIP>
> Cruiser


 Funny you should mention that. I've always secretly coveted a big heavy black motorcycle jacket but I always thought you really DID have to ride to be able to wear one without looking like a jackass and avoid trouble if caught being a poser. Is there really no disdain in the motorcycle community for people wearing a biker jacket without having the ride to match?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

I once had a Harley-Davidson leather motorcycle jacket. It had "Harley-Davidson" and a stylized eagle logo embossed on the back. I bought it from the Harley-Davidson store in Elkridge, MD. I never owned a Harley. I did once own a Kawasaki Ninja, which I did ride wearing the Harley jacket a couple times, before I sold it (the bike). I never got laughed at, sneered at, or beat up. A couple Harley owners told me it was a nice jacket; if they asked what I rode, I simple told them I didn't currently have any motorcycle, which was the truth, as was the implication that I wanted to get one soon.

(For the record, when I bought the Harley jacket, I really was going to be buying a Harley. That didn't work out, but I kept the jacket. Eventually, I gave it to my wife, whom I thought looked much better in it than I did. )


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've got the jacket and the Harley; spent perhaps six or seven years riding with the local HOG chapter but, these days, take the bike out only on a very occasional basis and almost always solo. Quite frankly, I doubt that members of real bike clubs give much thought to whether you are wearing a biker jacket or not! I suspect the "disdain for poseurs" referred to in an earlier post exist primarily on the part of the one percenters, as depicted in those old outlaw motorcycle flicks!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Are those Albino Gator Falconheads really worth $8,000?! They say 8 gators were used. They would look very nice with a summer linen suit.

https://www.falconhead.com/photos/product_photos/******.JPG


----------



## jacnyr (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, As I've done so. I believe it is the women that notice my shoes the most, and they are sure to let me know that they approve. My most expensive footwear in the closet is a pair of boots, Black Ostrich(though they have very small rise bumps on them). I do think a solid color calf skin is the best option, IMO.
I'm looking to get me some cherry colored Stingrays, now they will look good with my navy blue.
There are so many advantages, suppose you must go out wearing your suit and it is going to rain heavily over the course of the day, with cowboy boots there no way you are going the entire day with wet feet.
I've things my way, and if I like it and it looks good, I'm going with it. I've seen so many celebrities doing(JR), why not?
If it was good enough for George W. it's good enough for me. After the last 18 months, I'll gladly have W back compared with what we have now(a man child)!


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

jacnyr said:


> I've seen so many celebrities doing(JR), why not?


"Bad excuses are worse than none." (Thomas Fuller)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jacnyr said:


> ...If it was good enough for George W. it's good enough for me. After the last 18 months, I'll gladly have W back compared with what we have now(a man child)!


**Caution** Let's try to keep the politics in the Interchange! Thank-you.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> **Caution** Let's try to keep the politics in the Interchange! Thank-you.


The pictures I posted of Ex-President GW Bush were to show his style and shoes only.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm 3rd generation professional horseman. I've never worn boots with a suit, but I've seen it done. If the suit is cut right and the boots are well-matched to it, well, it doesn't offend my sensibilities. If they don't look like they belong, though, they don't.
Boots for dress up, for me, anyway, stop at jeans, a white shirt and blue blazer. Bob Baffert, who is no cowboy but makes more money with horses than most people we know, has sported this look for many years.


----------



## AJE (Dec 13, 2014)

Former Mexican president Vicente Fox wore boots with a suit all the time and the boots came from his own factory.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa (Dec 3, 2011)

In early January the Texas legislature will convene. Every male who isn’t a student, a hipster, or a programmer will be wearing boots. The musicians will wear them with denim. The members and lege groupies will wear them with pinstripes.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

jacnyr said:


> ...
> I'm looking to get me some cherry colored Stingrays, now they will look good with my navy blue.
> ...


My Stingrays are the ONLY ones I have ever worn with a suit, and they DO look sharp !
Dressing to the more trad side, I wear most of my suit pants with little or no break, and I'd be the first to admit they'd look "highwater" with a Cuban heeled boot.
I think the key to boots with suits is a slightly longer pant with cadet/fishtail finishing.


----------



## Kyle76 (May 5, 2017)

I wear my Luccheses with a suit on rare occasions. I think they look fine.


----------



## dragan (Feb 22, 2018)

I once tried on a pair of cowboy boots and they weren't for me. I wear a size 13d so my feet looked like a pair of coffee tables.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Only if you are cowboy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson said it best in their song, Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys!"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson said it best in their song, Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys!"


I was in a band that did that. We had a great three part harmony on the song. However, frequently after the line "Let them be doctors and lawyers and such", I would sneak in "or a piano player" before the next line would start.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL, Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson said it best in their song, Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys!"


If only Waylon & Willie knew then what the world would look like 40 years in the future, they'd have realized that those mamas' babies could do far worse for themselves than growing up to be cowboys. Just sayin'......


----------



## Hebrew Barrister (Oct 1, 2017)

TKI67 said:


> In early January the Texas legislature will convene. Every male who isn't a student, a hipster, or a programmer will be wearing boots. The musicians will wear them with denim. The members and lege groupies will wear them with pinstripes.


Texas has a statewide acceptance of and fondness for western boots for whatever reason. I would say anywhere in Texas, tasteful dress western boots would be appropriate with a suit in any workplace. Here, I wouldn't think twice about doing it if you want to.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

FLMike said:


> If only Waylon & Willie knew then what the world would look like 40 years in the future, they'd have realized that those mamas' babies could do far worse for themselves than growing up to be cowboys. Just sayin'......


LOL. In the interest of complete candor, I must admit to having a disturbingly large number of western boot designs in my stable and (gasp) even a couple of western hats hidden around here somewhere! 



Acct2000 said:


> I was in a band that did that. We had a great three part harmony on the song. However, frequently after the line "Let them be doctors and lawyers and such", I would sneak in "or a piano player" before the next line would start.


Having heard you play the keyboards and sing, I can only say I wish I could hear you play now...just two weeks ago our youngest grandson asked "how our friend the keyboard player and singer was doing...he was awesome!" When you can impress the younger generation, your talent is undeniable! Take care and have a great day.


----------



## derum (Dec 29, 2008)

As long as the suit is like this, why not?


----------



## TerryM (Jan 30, 2018)

If the setting is right, go for it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2020)

At Law said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> Cowboy boots should not be worn with a suit, unless you specifically
> intend to tell the world that you are a *******.
> ...


I think this is a little harsh. I do live in Texas but as an attorney I have been all over the US and the world practicing and have worn my boots almost every day. Again, the key is to make them blend with the suit...a $3,000 suit with a nice pair or black alligator boots (not pointed toes) is fine. No other western garb at all. Finish it with a nice silk tie, no hat, and black belt with no western motif at all. You have something authentic to you but still very tasteful and acceptable.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Guest-172605 said:


> I think this is a little harsh. I do live in Texas but as an attorney I have been all over the US and the world practicing and have worn my boots almost every day. Again, the key is to make them blend with the suit...a $3,000 suit with a nice pair or black alligator boots (not pointed toes) is fine. No other western garb at all. Finish it with a nice silk tie, no hat, and black belt with no western motif at all. You have something authentic to you but still very tasteful and acceptable.


I agree - one can wear nice cowboy boots with a suit. First of all - no skinny suits or you won't be able to get the pant leg over the boots. Second - if you have the suit pants long enough for a heel most people won't even notice you have boots on. Third - quality black alligator boots look so nice - who's going to care?


----------



## N05J3W3 (Feb 2, 2010)

The regionalized arguments are interesting. Does this mean that a pair of Kodiaks would be acceptable with a suit in Canada, if well matched?

I'm guessing not.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

N05J3W3 said:


> The regionalized arguments are interesting. Does this mean that a pair of Kodiaks would be acceptable with a suit in Canada, if well matched?
> 
> I'm guessing not.


All boots are not the same. Is there a dressy version of a Kodiak boot? Compare these 2 sticking out from beneath one's pants:

















The Lucchese at least doesn't stand out as blatantly incongruous with dress trousers. The Kodiak - I guess if you change it out once you get to the office?


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

Guest-172605 said:


> I think this is a little harsh. I do live in Texas but as an attorney I have been all over the US and the world practicing and have worn my boots almost every day. Again, the key is to make them blend with the suit...a $3,000 suit with a nice pair or black alligator boots (not pointed toes) is fine. No other western garb at all. Finish it with a nice silk tie, no hat, and black belt with no western motif at all. You have something authentic to you but still very tasteful and acceptable.


Interesting comment on "no pointed toes". I actually think a pointed boot *could* work, but it would have to be with a bit slimmer/modern cut of suit, and less a "business" look... risky, since it could easily tread into a "high-dollar Cartel assassin" look (which is never good.)

I think heels are a key point too: roper and fowler heels are more "dressy/businesslike" in terms of suiting suits.

A Lucchese roper in a black or cordovan 'gator will do nicely.

DH

ps. It may be politically-incorrect to say so, but I do think the "suit & boots" work best with a taller, leaner man... if the effect you're going for is more "Lee Van Cleef" than "Boss Hogg".


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Curious how this would go over:

https://i.insider.com/5e271ce824306a51ed690a04?width=738&format=jpeg


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Curious how this would go over:
> 
> https://i.insider.com/5e271ce824306a51ed690a04?width=738&format=jpeg


That makes perfect sense on Kudlow as he's a Wall Street guy from the '80s (and earlier and later) when LL Bean boots with a suit on a meaningfully bad-weather day (torrential rains / deep snow) was completely acceptable at a time when Wall Street was, overall, very hidebound to the suit, tie, classic shoes - Ivy style - traditions.

I've been in meeting where very senior people - heads of trading or investment banking , CFOs, CEOs (yes) - were wearing a classic suit, shirt and tie combo with Bean boots on 'cause the weather called for it. And until the late '90s, it was almost always Bean boots - not any old rain boot - Bean boots.

It was a thing for a few decades - the exact decades when Kudlow was on Wall Street.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> That makes perfect sense on Kudlow as he's a Wall Street guy from the '80s (and earlier and later) when LL Bean boots with a suit on a meaningfully bad-weather day (torrential rains / deep snow) was completely acceptable at a time when Wall Street was, overall, very hidebound to the suit, tie, classic shoes - Ivy style - traditions.
> 
> I've been in meeting where very senior people - heads of trading or investment banking , CFOs, CEOs (yes) - were wearing a classic suit, shirt and tie combo with Bean boots on 'cause the weather called for it. And until the late '90s, it was almost always Bean boots - not any old rain boot - Bean boots.
> 
> It was a thing for a few decades - the exact decades when Kudlow was on Wall Street.


Prepsters think bit loafers look good with suits also.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

JBierly said:


> Prepsters think bit loafers look good with suits also.


I'm not arguing that it's a good look or not; I'm just saying that, for a few decades, it was a thing. And those were the exact decades that Kudlow was on Wall Street.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd want to wear something I can hose off to wade through that room too! 

DH


----------



## Virtue Aesthetics (Jul 31, 2013)

Pirendeus said:


> I don't think boots go with a suit, unless you're in Texas. However, I live in South Carolina, so regional sensibilities affect me. Although I know a wonderful trial attorney (whom juries love) who wears boots frequently; he's short, so he takes advantage of the added heel.


The ladies like things they can easily identify. So they love cowboy boots, gucci bit loafers, velvet dinner jackets, nova check neckties (not that we would ever were one) etc but don't expect them ever to fawn over your Mercer OCBD or Alden Cordovan Balmorals


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not arguing that it's a good look or not; I'm just saying that, for a few decades, it was a thing. And those were the exact decades that Kudlow was on Wall Street.


Well certainly I think it is not a good look! But fair enough - no point of wrecking a good pair of Guccis in the snow.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

JBierly said:


> Well certainly I think it is not a good look! But fair enough - no point of wrecking a good pair of Guccis in the snow.


And that's the thing, when the "Bean Boot monopoly" broke down in the late 90s, a few things replaced it for bad weather days: any boot (okay, that makes sense), sneakers (WTF) and just wearing your biz shoes in the rain and snow (double WTF).


----------

